# Casey Anthony trial



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Anyone been following this case? I just want to see justice for that poor little girl. Casey Anthony is guilty....she has the look of a stone cold killer on her face and the lies this girl is telling. It's been a very interesting trial to say the least and has sucked in many followers. Just curious how others feel.


----------



## ames

I feel so so SO bad for her father. and her Mother if god forbid her father DID assist. I am not really following it (20/20, dateline and People articles, lol) but jeesh, what she is accusing her dad of is just horrible! And just heard she got the bella vita tat the day her daughter disappeared!!!??? I was in Florida when they discovered her body. So sad, I hope justice is done for her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

She is a sick chick! They took a DNA sample from her father and brother because of the whole "abuse" accusations against them to see if either of them were Caylee's father. I feel for her parents as well. The whole time Caylee was missing she would lie to her parents everytime they called to talk to her. Caylee was either sleeping or with the "nanny". It's such a crazy case!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I think it's crazy how she claimed there was a nanny, who has yet to be verified at all this time, and she went out partying, taking pix and posting them online etc like nothing happened. I'm sorry, but even though I get frustrated with my children sometimes, I could NEVER do anything like this! I'm sold.. I believe she did it. Open and shut case in my opinion.


----------



## Sadie

Oh gawd please don't get me started on this terrible excuse for a mother/human being. That whole family is freaking sick! And that poor precious little girl whose life was stolen from her by a selfish disgusting psychopath woman. I hope that mother spends the rest of her life rotting behind bars. I have followed the case from the very beginning all I can say is this I am a mother and NO mother in their right mind who is not guilty of something waits 30 days to report their child missing, make up an entire story about a care giver, and parties like it's 1999 while their child is missing. That woman is guilty as sin she killed her child and she deserves to pay the consequences for what she did.


----------



## Mach0

I hope they tie her at the hands and feet and toss that poor excuse of a parent and toss her in the trunk in Florida. See how long she lasts.


----------



## 9361

I have been watching the trial nearly the whole time it has been on, plus the recaps on Nancy Grace, Dr.Drew and Joy Behar.... LOL I have been sucked into it, my boyfriend HATES it. But my room mate watches it with me hahaha 

She is def guilty! Did anyone else hear about the diary entry she made? She wrote about how she had no regrets, and that she was excited to start her new life ect. But they couldn't prove the date it was written. So it is not brought into evidence.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes, don't get me started on it. I have read over 2000 pages of evidence documents including the outgoing messages from her cell phone. 31 days+daughter missing+not reporting it+partying= LYING, DECEIVING, SOCIOPATH YOU KNOW WHAT


----------



## Sadie

Dude and then to throw her away in a freaking trash bag!!! In her secret hide out where she used to go as a kid. And those parent's of hers are nut job enablers. No wonder why their daughter is a freaking psychopath! They know she killed that baby and they want to stand by her and protect her! Heck no. This woman literally makes me sick. I can't imagine the mind set of a person who would want to harm a child. You have to be a real sick SOB to hurt a kid. 

What about that other little girl Shanyia Davis whose mother sold her to pay of a drug debt and the guy rapped and killed the little 5 year old girl my stomach turned when I saw him carrying that little girl into the elevator of that hotel. I swear these people need to be torchered and then x'ed off the planet for eternity.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Sadie said:


> Dude and then to throw her away in a freaking trash bag!!! In her secret hide out where she used to go as a kid. And those parent's of hers are nut job enablers. No wonder why their daughter is a freaking psychopath! They know she killed that baby and they want to stand by her and protect her! Heck no. This woman literally makes me sick. I can't imagine the mind set of a person who would want to harm a child. You have to be a real sick SOB to hurt a kid.
> 
> What about that other little girl Shanyia Davis whose mother sold her to pay of a drug debt and the guy rapped and killed the little 5 year old girl my stomach turned when I saw him carrying that little girl into the elevator of that hotel. I swear these people need to be torchered and then x'ed off the planet for eternity.


Wait! Are her parents standing by her side? Still? After all the lies and deceit? The accusations of molestation against her father and brother and they are still standing by her? Man, I would have wrote her off long ago. I thought the parents were normal and she was just messed up. I didn't realize they were enablers. I need to read more about this case....to many bits and pieces I see and hear and I am apparently missing alot.


----------



## Mach0

Sadie said:


> Dude and then to throw her away in a freaking trash bag!!! In her secret hide out where she used to go as a kid. And those parent's of hers are nut job enablers. No wonder why their daughter is a freaking psychopath! They know she killed that baby and they want to stand by her and protect her! Heck no. This woman literally makes me sick. I can't imagine the mind set of a person who would want to harm a child. You have to be a real sick SOB to hurt a kid.
> 
> What about that other little girl Shanyia Davis whose mother sold her to pay of a drug debt and the guy rapped and killed the little 5 year old girl my stomach turned when I saw him carrying that little girl into the elevator of that hotel. I swear these people need to be torchered and then x'ed off the planet for eternity.


I get sick thinking of it. My daughter is my world. We do everything together. We eat, play, watch tv, read, and sleep together. I just can't comprehend someone doing that.


----------



## Sadie

They are testifying for her and against her because they can't lie under oath! They made statements about her from the beginning that they can't go back on because it's on the record. So they have to get on the stand and tell the truth. But yeah they are still standing by her claiming she didn't kill her child!!! I felt sorry for them at first because they were grieving the loss of their grand child. Understood. But when the evidence started to build up against their daughter and they found caleey's little body they still REFUSED to believe that their precious casey killed her child. Dude how do you have a grand kid and not KNOW the nanny!!! This whole case is bizarre they are all crazy as far as I am concerned. I just hope that justice is served for what this woman did to that poor innocent child.


----------



## Sadie

Mach0 said:


> I get sick thinking of it. My daughter is my world. We do everything together. We eat, play, watch tv, read, and sleep together. I just can't comprehend someone doing that.


Mach0 I know... I almost hate watching the news because every time I turn it on some sick SOB has harmed a child. I don't understand for the life of me how any grown adult man or woman could be attracted sexually to a child. That is some sick stuff right there. I can't even think about it because it makes me want to go out and start killing mofo's LOL. For a mother who carried and gave birth to a child just hand them over to a stranger to be rapped and killed is so beyond disturbing. Only an evil sick and deranged person could do something like that. I don't believe a person who hurts a child can be rehabilitated those people just need to be put down they are a waste of space and tax payer's dollars.


----------



## ames

well she said the nanny's name was zannie or something, which is a nickname for Xanax, so maybe she gave her some xanax to babysit her, went out for the night, and came home and she had OD'ed? Who knows since they cant tell how she dies. Saying she drowned in a pool after all the jail recordings show her apologizing to her parents and them telling her she loved them, and then to accuse the father, the parents are saying its her lawyers, not Casey, I believe they are still supporting her.

to those who know the case, the guy who found the body was thought to have involvement, correct?


----------



## Sadie

No he was just a meter reader. The defense tried to pin it on ANYONE because their client is guilty as sin. That was a bunch of nonsense. Roy Kronk the guy who found caylee's body had nothing to do with her disappearing or her murder. Casey her whacko family and the attorney's tried to say he did because they are desperate to prove someone other than casey killed the baby. The are saying just about anything because they have no way of disproving the mounds of circumstantial evidence that is stacked against their client.


----------



## Mach0

Sadie said:


> Mach0 I know... I almost hate watching the news because every time I turn it on some sick SOB has harmed a child. I don't understand for the life of me how any grown adult man or woman could be attracted sexually to a child. That is some sick stuff right there. I can't even think about it because it makes me want to go out and start killing mofo's LOL. For a mother who carried and gave birth to a child just hand them over to a stranger to be rapped and killed is so beyond disturbing. Only an evil sick and deranged person could do something like that. I don't believe a person who hurts a child can be rehabilitated those people just need to be put down they are a waste of space and tax payer's dollars.


It's nuts. People wonder why I refuse to leave my daughter anywhere. She's only allowed at my moms, mother inlaws, her cousin( Ash's closest cousin With 3 kids of her own), and her auntie. No one else! I dont play that


----------



## Sadie

Mach0 and to make it so bad you have to watch family too. A lot of sexual molestation starts right in the home or with an uncle, cousin, grandfather. Sick stuff for sure. I NEVER allow my daughter to spend the night out at any kids house. I use to sleep over friends houses all the time growing up. But you just don't know people and I don't trust anyone but my kid's father and grandparent's and my sister and her husband.


----------



## Mach0

Sadie said:


> Mach0 and to make it so bad you have to watch family too. A lot of sexual molestation starts right in the home or with an uncle, cousin, grandfather. Sick stuff for sure. I NEVER allow my daughter to spend the night out at any kids house. I use to sleep over friends houses all the time growing up. But you just don't know people and I don't trust anyone but my kid's father and grandparent's and my sister and her husband.


Ohhh I know. It's hard for me to trust anyone. That's why its close. My moms single and so is her auntie( who is her godmother.) I have one main rule. No closed doors. Plain and simple. They don't like it, they can kick rocks.


----------



## 9361

I think she had been drugging the baby for awhile with xanax and possibly chloroform too. I think she did this so she could go out and party and not worry about watching her daughter. I wonder how often that happened to the poor little girl.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

This is the craziest case ever & the fact they allow spectators is ridiculous! I feel sorry for the Grandparents & her brother :/. The Attorney Casey Anthony Hired is a Noob & was referred to him by other inmates! He just passed his bar exam maybe 3 years ago & is a complete tool & knows absolutely nothing about what he's doing in the courtroom. 

I think she's guilty & Knew what she was doing... She's going to get away with it because all the evidence is too old to prove she's 100% guilty without a shadow of a doubt. Either way I hope they find some way to give her life in prison because I don't believe in the death penalty. I don't believe an innocent jury should be victimized into commiting murder because of some heartless criminal. Let God be her judge.

As for the parents they're in the process of grieving & potentially losing their daughter - despite what she's done, they're still her parents & HEARTBROKEN. These are human beings - not objects...The media sucks. Geraldo - as annoying as he is - he at least communicates from a level playing field.

As for the meter reader he seems shady just because he held onto the body awhile after finding it. How did he know right where to find her? THere are no meters in the area where he found Caylee, that seemed fishy to me. At first, before the trial started, I thought maybe he had something to do with it, like he was stalking casey & her daughter & kidnapped caylee. Like what that guy did in the move "The Lovely Bones"... Either way whatever happened to her is SICK, how anyone can do that & live with themselves is beyond my comprehension... Caylee was a beautiful little girl & sad she'd 5 this year, poor little girl


----------



## ames

Sadie said:


> No he was just a meter reader. The defense tried to pin it on ANYONE because their client is guilty as sin. That was a bunch of nonsense. Roy Kronk the guy who found caylee's body had nothing to do with her disappearing or her murder. Casey her whacko family and the attorney's tried to say he did because they are desperate to prove someone other than casey killed the baby. The are saying just about anything because they have no way of disproving the mounds of circumstantial evidence that is stacked against their client.


didn't realize, he was a meter reader, 20/20 made him seen sketchy... I know and that sucks cause people always get off on circumstantial evidence... lame.

Do you know if she took the stand? last i heard she might be. Or is evidence over and deliberations starting?


----------



## Lex's Guardian

ames said:


> didn't realize, he was a meter reader, 20/20 made him seen sketchy... I know and that sucks cause people always get off on circumstantial evidence... lame.
> 
> Do you know if she took the stand? last i heard she might be. Or is evidence over and deliberations starting?


She's not going to take the stand - because it's a death trial. If she does that will be verrry interesting.

Either way...Watch her get off, it'll go to show just how flawed the system is. But be sure they'll be pulling you over for a tail light, going 5 over or in every single dunkin donuts parking lot NOT doing their job & harrassing all the wrong ppl. While child murderers & kidnappers walk...  the justice system down here SUCKS!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sadie said:


> Dude and then to throw her away in a freaking trash bag!!! In her secret hide out where she used to go as a kid. And those parent's of hers are nut job enablers. No wonder why their daughter is a freaking psychopath! They know she killed that baby and they want to stand by her and protect her! Heck no. This woman literally makes me sick. I can't imagine the mind set of a person who would want to harm a child. You have to be a real sick SOB to hurt a kid.
> 
> What about that other little girl Shanyia Davis whose mother sold her to pay of a drug debt and the guy rapped and killed the little 5 year old girl my stomach turned when I saw him carrying that little girl into the elevator of that hotel. I swear these people need to be torchered and then x'ed off the planet for eternity.


I said don't get me started girl! I'll go in hard lol Gah I hope that bottom feeding jankity waste of space gets what is finally coming to her.


----------



## Sadie

Yeah it's highly unlikely they will put her up on the stand to be questioned. It's a death trial and she doesn't stand a chance. I have seen the attorney's put these folks up on the stand only as a last resort. But in this case anything she says is going to be damaging either way you look at it. What possible reason do you have to tell a jury that you were partying and living care free while your baby was missing and lied and never reported it. No mother who loves her child could ever do that. In a normal person's life the kid goes missing you pick that phone up and call the authorities as soon as you notice the child is missing. A parent will go to any extent to protect their child. What casey anthony did to her child is unforgivable. Putting her on the stand would only worsen things IMO because her behavior throughout this whole entire thing was very shady and sickening.


----------



## ames

Totally when I heard they were I thought they were crazy!!! Everyone knows you don't testify at your murder trial!!

Ugh that women was one of the worst! Selling her little girl. Ugh. And why are some crazy stories coming out of Florida? What up down there lol


----------



## MamaTank

Sadie said:


> Oh gawd please don't get me started on this terrible excuse for a mother/human being. That whole family is freaking sick! And that poor precious little girl whose life was stolen from her by a selfish disgusting psychopath woman. I hope that mother spends the rest of her life rotting behind bars. I have followed the case from the very beginning all I can say is this I am a mother and NO mother in their right mind who is not guilty of something waits 30 days to report their child missing, make up an entire story about a care giver, and parties like it's 1999 while their child is missing. That woman is guilty as sin she killed her child and she deserves to pay the consequences for what she did.


:goodpost: That's basically how I feel about it. I followed it heavily at the beginning, when they first reported Caylee missing, and then when they found her body... I hope they put Casey on death row. Just saying.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Mach0 said:


> It's nuts. People wonder why I refuse to leave my daughter anywhere. She's only allowed at my moms, mother inlaws, her cousin( Ash's closest cousin With 3 kids of her own), and her auntie. No one else! I dont play that


I'm a single mom and my daughter is my world. I have always worked full time and was blessed to have such wonderful parents be my daycare since she was three months old. She is now 9. I was a mess worrying about where she was going for daycare before they stepped up. I couldn't leave her with anybody I didn't know but alot of people have no choice. Sadie is right that alot of molesting starts at the hands of family. I have friends that it has happened to. Pretty sick mofo's out there. These so called mothers that kill or harm there children make me sick. Having a child is such a precious gift and to see these heartless mothers take apart of them that they carried for 9 months and throw them away is far beyond my comprehension. This Casey Anthony doesn't deserve to live and I hope she rots in Hell.


----------



## Sadie

ames said:


> Totally when I heard they were I thought they were crazy!!! Everyone knows you don't testify at your murder trial!!
> 
> Ugh that women was one of the worst! Selling her little girl. Ugh. And why are some crazy stories coming out of Florida? What up down there lol


LOL OK!! They have a very high abduction rate I notice every time I turn on nancy grace a child goes missing and a lot of them are in Florida. Scary stuff right there. Next time I go to Florida I am taking a gun LMAO!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

My personal opinion, the parents are helping Casey lie. The dad, imo, didn't seem really too upset when the accusations of molestation and sexual abuse came out. Almost like they planned it, so that he could take the fall for her being the way she is, and hoping that they can some way work in a "temporary insanity" kinda thing. But, that's just my opinion. Too much nonsense going on. What about how they're trying to link a convict to Caylee's murder now by saying he and the dad had contact based on some phone records. What's everybody's take on that?


----------



## Lex's Guardian

ThaLadyPit said:


> My personal opinion, the parents are helping Casey lie. The dad, imo, didn't seem really too upset when the accusations of molestation and sexual abuse came out. Almost like they planned it, so that he could take the fall for her being the way she is, and hoping that they can some way work in a "temporary insanity" kinda thing. But, that's just my opinion. Too much nonsense going on. *What about how they're trying to link a convict to Caylee's murder now by saying he and the dad had contact based on some phone records. What's everybody's take on that?*


They already proved that theory false...The guy proved his phone wasn't even in service until February of '09...

Just goes to show what a  world this is to raise children in...


----------



## Joewilly

This is a sad case..but as others mentioned, it happens to may children.
Am I wrong, or didn't these people all live together...how can you not be concerned when your grandchild is missing for an hour, let alone the month it took for the grandmother to finally call the police. That struck me as a 'cover yourself' action. The father was a homicide detective!, was he the worlds worst homicide detective ? Just on the face of it, I have to think they were all responsible, in one way or another. 

I was a single parent, and many years ago my son didn't come home from school one afternoon... as he always did, I was concerned because he had an hour plus trip on the subway / bus, and I went right to the transit police station and forced them to put out an alert which they didn't want to do because he wasn't missing for 24 hrs. When it was time to describe him and I had to tell the Sargent he was 6ft tall and 200 lbs he gave me a look that could kill. I said, he's 12...he's just a big baby. It seems like no one really cared about that poor little girl.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Joewilly said:


> This is a sad case..but as others mentioned, it happens to may children.
> Am I wrong, or didn't these people all live together...how can you not be concerned when your grandchild is missing for an hour, let alone the month it took for the grandmother to finally call the police. That struck me as a 'cover yourself' action. The father was a homicide detective!, was he the worlds worst homicide detective ? Just on the face of it, I have to think they were all responsible, in one way or another.
> 
> I was a single parent, and many years ago my son didn't come home from school one afternoon... as he always did, I was concerned because he had an hour plus trip on the subway / bus, and I went right to the transit police station and forced them to put out an alert which they didn't want to do because he wasn't missing for 24 hrs. When it was time to describe him and I had to tell the Sargent he was 6ft tall and 200 lbs he gave me a look that could kill. I said, he's 12...he's just a big baby. It seems like no one really cared about that poor little girl.


No, Casey lived seperately from her parents. Her parents had been babysitting caylee while casey did basically what she wanted. They had a blow out fight over it & that was the last time the saw Caylee & Casey together. Casey's parents would call & check up on her & caylee, she kept telling her parents & brother Caylee was with a babysitter & that she was fine, despite the fact she was already missing.

The parents aren't guilty here - other than loving their grand daughter & daughter too much..


----------



## ames

OK, so last night the parents attorney withdrew support for Casey, did I hear right? UGH they are thinking another few weeks of trial. damnnnn


----------



## bluefamily

My favorite part about this case has been all the expert witnesses in forensics and the bug guys....soo cool! ( I like that stuff because I am a similar field) What I would really love to know *even more *is the legal nurse consultants who have worked on the case and all the cool records they have gotten to read.I would have loved to have been involved in the trial prep for that case!! FASCINATING!


----------



## American_Pit13

I vote to have her PTS........Unstable mothers have no place in this world.


----------



## s.mariegreene

well i have been watching it and i think Charlie Daniels says it best ....
As far as I'm concerned there ain't no excuse
For the raping and the killing and the child abuse
And I've got a way to put and end to all that mess
You just take those rascals out in the swamp
Put them on their knees and tie em to a stump
And let the rattlers and the bugs and the alligators do the rest
JMO


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Casey Anthony's life is now in the hands of the jury! Deliberations have began! Verdict watch!


----------



## Carriana

I think the jury is going to find her guilty but I don't think they will get the death sentence due to a lack of hard evidence. Life in jail without the possibility of parole.


----------



## ames

Wow! Can not believe the defense was able to confuse the case enough to find her not guilty. Kinda shocking and so sad. Guilty of lying and probably out with time served.


----------



## Carriana

I am shocked. Someone killed that poor baby and whoever it was (ahem, Casey) got away with it. Today is a sad, sad day.


----------



## Mach0

There are things I would love to say but won't. Hopefully karma finds her.


----------



## Sadie

There is something seriously wrong with our justice system


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

People were screaming baby killer at her. She will never find a place in society as far as I see it. She will still serve a life sentence out of jail. It's called guilt and I hope that beautiful little girl haunts her mother for the rest of her life. I am disgusted with this country and our justice system! Guaranteed someone will end up taking her out! The jurors don't want to speak to the media and they don't want there names to be given. I see death threats for them as well.


----------



## Nubwagon

There is no justice anymore.


----------



## 9361

My heart hurts for this baby. I swear I am about to break down into tears. Something is wrong with our justice system. There was evidence that was on the media that was not brought into court and I believe it should have been. I am disgusted and sickened by this.....


----------



## 9361

Nubwagon said:


> There is no justice anymore.


I would rep you but you already have too high of a rep for a newbie. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jmejiaa

Where I grew up this case would have been over a LOT quicker....


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Prosecutor pointed out that this was a "dry bone case" not enough hard evidence to determine the why or how Caylee died because her remains layed in the woods for 6 months and the evidence was washed away. My question is, is how can they solve crimes from 54 years ago like they did recently but they couldn't solve this and find Casey guilty? How does a mother get away with murdering her child when she searched for neck breaking and chloroform on the internet days before Caylee went missing. I am so sick over this as is most of the country


----------



## Sadie

What I don't understand is how a mother who does not report her child missing and hinders a police investigation by lying to the police sending them looking for a zanny the nanny that never existed does not = aggravated child abuse! I personally understand that they had lack of evidence connecting casey directly to the crime scene because of lack of forensic evidence and the fact that they found little calyee's body months after it was so badly decomposed that it was hard to determine definitively what the actual cause of death was. But what I do not get is how this mother does not get charged with child abuse!!!!! NO mother waits 30 days to report her missing child and purposely interferes with a missing child case by giving false information that in itself is criminal and child abuse! To neglect to tell the police your child has gone missing while your out partying on freaking tables, getting tattoos, acting like you don't have a freaking care in the world is beyond abuse. The only reason why she got off was because of the lack of DNA linking casey to the crime scene. That is it!!! But that does not mean she is not guilty and that she did not abuse her child. That POS better watch her back on the outside no one can protect her not even her parents!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Sadie said:


> What I don't understand is how a mother who does not report her child missing and hinders a police investigation by lying to the police sending them looking for a zanny the nanny that never existed does not = aggravated child abuse! I personally understand that they had lack of evidence connecting casey directly to the crime scene because of lack of forensic evidence and the fact that they found little calyee's body months after it was so badly decomposed that it was hard to determine definitively what the actual cause of death was. But what I do not get is how this mother does not get charged with child abuse!!!!! NO mother waits 30 days to report her missing child and purposely interferes with a missing child case by giving false information that in itself is criminal and child abuse! To neglect to tell the police your child has gone missing while your out partying on freaking tables, getting tattoos, acting like you don't have a freaking care in the world is beyond abuse. The only reason why she got off was because of the lack of DNA linking casey to the crime scene. That is it!!! But that does not mean she is not guilty and that she did not abuse her child. That POS better watch her back on the outside no one can protect her not even her parents!


My friend and I were just talking about the child abuse charge. She should have been found guilty of abuse and neglect of a child. 31 days go by and you don't say ish to anyone about your missing child! Oh, but I forgot she was out partying and having fun so she must have forgot


----------



## Sadie

I know Bella it's insanity! There was an overwhelming amount of circumstantial evidence in this case that was more than enough to give her murder 1 maybe not the death penalty but most certainly murder 1. The fact she got nothing but a slap on the hand for lying makes me sick to my stomach. She can face at least 1 year for lying on all 4 counts of lying to the police she has already served a few years. So she will walk out of that jail very soon with time served. And probably make a ton of money on book deals, interviews, ect ect. SICKENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Sadie said:


> So she will walk out of that jail very soon with time served. And probably make a ton of money on book deals, interviews, ect ect. SICKENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unless her lawyer gives her a job looks like book deals, a movie, interviews etc. is the only way she will ever make $$$. I don't see anybody wanting to hire a baby killer at there place of business! Sad sick part is, is that all the money she makes will be "blood money" so by killing her daughter she will benefit from it which makes me even more sickend!


----------



## Sadie

I know  ... She has her judgement day coming though. This jury might have let her go free but not GOD! She will burn in hell for this. RIP Caylee Marie Anthony.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

It is asinine and a complete travesty. What I have to say about all of this I cannot do so in the open forum. I will leave on this note though: If she is guilty of lying to law enforcement but not guilty of murder then what did she really have to lie about? Hmmmm.... Bet the jury didn't think about that ish; furthermore, I hope that little girl's face is forever burned into each one of those jurors' conscience. My stomach is still in knots after hearing the verdict. Maybe they'll go after the grandparents next.In my opinion, they are just as responsible for this as Casey is... I mean their daughter and granddaughter lived with them and don't come home for 31 days.... GTFOOH!!!


----------



## Sadie

Those grandparents are just as much to blame for all of this. I don't feel sorry for them they are the reason they have a sociopath for a daughter for enabling her all her life protecting her through this whole case even LYING for her!!! They are all wacko crazy! Not making her take responsibility for ANYTHING she does letting her live at home and party around like she doesn't have a kid to take care of. Casey Anthony is the female version of Scott Peterson! Those two are a match made in heaven. I swear this has to be one of the saddest cases I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I am arguing with some idiot on FB and they aren't even my friend but a friend of a friend. The girl I am friends with posted some whacked out comment of how she can't wait to see Casey Anthony on dancing with the stars! So I replied saying that I hope there is a special person in the audience to take her out. And this chic responds and actually sides with Caseys lawyers and says the jury made all the right calls! Then she told me my comment wasn't very nice. Oh well.....I told her to get over it. Freedom of speech doesn't exist anymore even on FB lol! God help me  I'm a bad girl!


----------



## ames

totally sucks, ABC news paid for her attorney's. Without that money, and the attorney's spewing BS and confusing the actual case for adulatory and abuse allegations, she would have never gotten off. Not saying she is not guilty, I think she did it. Not saying I agree she should be not guilty, she should have fried from what I have read. Having numerous people who knew her claim she was a wonderful mother, even her own family, saying she is a great mother. Do great mother's snap and kill their kids? not usually, so it needs to be proven... I will say that convicting someone on just circumstantial evidence, without any actual proof, isn't a good precedent. Once you step over that line, its easy to convict so many people, who could be innocent, just because it looks bad. She lied, and was found guilty at lying since they could prove ANYTHING else. No burden of proof isn't gonna get someone to the electric chair. The prosecutes failed, not the justice system.


----------



## ames

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2011/07/05/exp.spr.anthony.alternate.juror.hln.html

alternate juror speaks. Says he agrees with verdict, there was no evidence and no way to tell how she died and states reasons why...

ugh, sucks seems like they felt it was an accident and they all covered it up...


----------



## Sadie

Let Nancy Tell it! LMAO

Nancy Grace 'Stunned' by Casey Anthony Verdict | Video - ABC News


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Sadie said:


> Let Nancy Tell it! LMAO
> 
> Nancy Grace 'Stunned' by Casey Anthony Verdict | Video - ABC News


I love her! Shes on at 8 so I will be watching her pretty soon!


----------



## KMdogs

Right or wrong doesn't exist anymore in the justice system, it hasn't for years. When i studied criminal justice a few years ago one of my professors told us "For every 1 case that that is right, two cases will be deemed in favor however morally, ethically (or what have you) wrong." Now granted that was his view however there is a lot of truth to that statement. Right or wrong is not at question, its how much evidence you have and even more important, how much the other can prove or disprove. In theory it works, you have laws, you prove or disprove your case, based on evidence it is decided. Unfortunately the theory works but people controlling or in some form apart of that system doesn't. It's all about money, money is power and power is money. 

I think everyone knows this case doesn't add up to equal the verdict but unfortunately personal feelings should not be part of a deciding factor. I really haven't kept up with this case though read off and on about it, if she did do it she will get whats coming to her eventually. Maybe not present day but karma catches up eventually in some form or another.


----------



## Sadie

I think the lack of DNA/Forensic evidence linking Casey to the crime scene and cause of death of little caylee is ultimately what rendered the not guilty verdict. Now granted a clever prosecutor can get a conviction based solely on circumstantial evidence but like nancy said jury selection also has a lot to do with it. Eventually all the defense has to do is create reasonable doubt that someone other than their client could have killed calyee they don't have to PROVE anything else. And because of the lack of forensics in this case the defense was able to create that seed of reasonable doubt for a jury. Other than that I still think she's guilty as sin ! The burden of proof is on the state and unfortunately they were unsuccessful and this sorry POS will go free.


----------



## ames

KMdogs said:


> I think everyone knows this case doesn't add up to equal the verdict but unfortunately personal feelings should not be part of a deciding factor. I really haven't kept up with this case though read off and on about it, if she did do it she will get whats coming to her eventually. Maybe not present day but karma catches up eventually in some form or another.


totally agree, she will get hers!


----------



## Sadie

Yep look at what happened to OJ! lol ... He could have been found guilty but the police running that investigation were so dirty that it cost them the conviction. But he is now back in jail for something else and will be there for the rest of his life! What goes around comes around.


----------



## 9361

Is it not against the law to not report a child missing? And if the swimming pool accident is true, is it against the law to not report a death?

How were people tried before DNA evidence?


----------



## Luvum

Does anybody know who/where Caylee's dad is?
Also, did the defense say why Casey waited 3 years before coming up with the pool story?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Luvum said:


> Does anybody know who/where Caylee's dad is?
> Also, did the defense say why Casey waited 3 years before coming up with the pool story?


The father of her child is dead....I think he had died in a car crash or something of that nature or so Casey said. Recently the fathers mother came forward right here in Massachusetts. At least she claims to be Caylees biological grandmother and that her son told her before his death that he fathered a child with a woman in Florida named Casey. Could be any woman in Florida....who knows what is true anymore with this case.


----------



## Sadie

Yep what bella said... The sad part is casey and her family have lied so much throughout this trial the truth will never be known. The family is obviously dysfunctional and none of them have been honest about anything since day one.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sadie said:


> Those grandparents are just as much to blame for all of this. I don't feel sorry for them they are the reason they have a sociopath for a daughter for enabling her all her life protecting her through this whole case even LYING for her!!! They are all wacko crazy! Not making her take responsibility for ANYTHING she does letting her live at home and party around like she doesn't have a kid to take care of. Casey Anthony is the female version of Scott Peterson! Those two are a match made in heaven. I swear this has to be one of the saddest cases I have seen in a long time.


I read every page of document evidence including emails between family members prior to Caylee being reported missing and after.... Cindy's mother and Casey's grandmother said she knew she did something to that little girl. As for the pool cover up... it was talked about in July 2008 that she may have drowned in the pool but wasn't mentioned again until the trial.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> The father of her child is dead....I think he had died in a car crash or something of that nature or so Casey said. Recently the fathers mother came forward right here in Massachusetts. At least she claims to be Caylees biological grandmother and that her son told her before his death that he fathered a child with a woman in Florida. Could be any woman in Florida....who knows what is true anymore with this case.


That whack job has no idea who her baby daddy is


----------



## ames

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That whack job has no idea who her baby daddy is


Totally agree!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Sitting here watching Inside Edition and they said that lightning struck the tree where little Caylee Anthony's body was found at 3 pm on the day Casey was found not guilty. Coincidence or a sign from the big man up stairs? Or was it little Caylee herself sending a message? Amazing but a little creepy at the same time.


----------



## cEElint




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

cEElint said:


>


Those are all over Facebook! LOL!


----------



## aus_staffy

cEElint said:


>


----------



## ames

Did u hear her lawyer saying caylee would be happy her mother was found not guilty. O mean speaking for a dead child. That's low.


----------



## Sadie

Have you guys watched the Juror number 3 interview yet? Omg I swear I can't even think about this horrible human being walking out free on July 17th. Poor Caylee God is a just God though and I have to trust in him that he is going to deal with this monster  It just hurts my heart to see her little face


----------



## MacKIV

*why casey anthony got off........*

aaaaaaaaaaannnnnd here's why....................................


----------



## 9361

OMG! I am stealing that pic! hahahaha


----------



## 9361

MacKIV said:


> aaaaaaaaaaannnnnd here's why....................................
> 
> Casey Anthony Juror Speaks Out: Needed Something More Solid for Conviction - EXCLUSIVE


Wow that is so frustrating. They didn't even mention why they didn't prove her guilty on aggravated child abuse. She didn't report her daughter missing for 31 days... I would say that is direct child endangerment/child abuse. There are so many variables in play. They should have got her on something!


----------



## MacKIV

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow that is so frustrating. They didn't even mention why they didn't prove her guilty on aggravated child abuse. She didn't report her daughter missing for 31 days... I would say that is direct child endangerment/child abuse. There are so many variables in play. They should have got her on something!


thats what I don't understand, why not child endangerment?


----------



## MacKIV

Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG! I am stealing that pic! hahahaha


what pic? just curious


----------



## 9361

The one's posted on page 5 "hide your kids"


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

*She touched so many people's lives that she got her own song*

Rascal Flatts' Gary LeVox, Cledus T. Judd & Jimmy Yeary Co-Write Song for Caylee Anthony - The Boot


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Rascal Flatts' Gary LeVox, Cledus T. Judd & Jimmy Yeary Co-Write Song for Caylee Anthony - The Boot


oh god cleadus t judd? didnt he do that song she got a butt bigger than the Beatles


----------



## Xiahko

Anything I can say about this woman,would have to be said in VIP


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

think more or less everything that any one has to say about this woman is the same. she may have been found not guilty but you know how hard it is gonna be for this woman to find a job and a place to live where she wont have neighbors that hate her? she lied in court so it makes her untrust worthy ever. she should have been found guilty of obstuction of justice rather than lying in court.


----------



## bluefamily

but think about it folks...she may not be housed in a prison but she will live in a "no bars" prison for the rest of her ruined life. What more could one ask for?


----------



## Sadie

Well the monster walks free and is out of jail! This is just unreal!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

BLAH! She has had serious death threats made to her already and a women in Oklahoma or Arkansas?? Was almost run down because she looked like Casey Anthony! I don't see her out of jail to long before she goes back. She owes the IRS $70,000, Zanny the nanny is suing her, the state is suing her for all the searching they did for Caylee, and I also heard that the woman here in Massachusetts wants to sue Casey for wrongful death once it is proven that her son was the father of Caylee. She is going to be in jail the rest of her life whether in or out. She is a DISGRACE! To many people hate her, I being one of them. She is a baby killer and will always be labeled as one! She won't last, she will either screw up herself or someone will get her!


----------



## Sadie

Bella I hope they get her soon! I am just sick to my stomach knowing she is out I know that no punishment is enough to bring back little Caylee. I just hate thinking that she really believes she got away with all of this just like she thinks she fooled everyone else about her child's death. I don't know how she could even want to live knowing she took the only thing that is worth even living for her baby! Ugh sickening.


----------



## KMdogs

Well if it helps at all she may be "free" but she will have no life. Good luck finding a job, the economy is horrible right now and its tougher to find a job even if qualified, try adding a high school drop out with a murder charge (even if found "not guilty") think someone will hire her? Shes going to get whats coming to her no matter what form it comes in, shy may be free but at a high cost. Does she deserve to be free? No, but thats not my call.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

I think it's sad Caylee's short life has been made a sick spectacle of. I think lies have been told from every angle & the media has sold this story as a multi-million$ business industry & making Americans outraged at an unhealthy level... Meanwhile the economy is in the dumper, we're more focused on Casey & social networking about it... The whole thing makes me sick!

there are SO many more children out there that are abused/beaten/neglected - STATISTICALLY every three seconds a child is badly abused/murdered by the hands of their parents/guardian or relative. WHY aren't these children getting the same media attention as well? The media was all about selling a story from their angle & leaving out details like a CSI special. What about all the other beaten/neglected children you never see whose parents walk free or barely serve time, those forgotten abused children deserve just as much justice too!

The media sold this story like a 'pitbull attack' story - which is sick when it comes to the death of anyone - ESPECIALLY a child. Be it by the hand of her parent, who knows - we're all guilty of our own sins. What happens to Casey from here on out is between her & God - I don't want to place judgement because I don't want that coming back on me in the long run.

RIP little CMA & all the forgotten abused, neglected child victims


----------



## KMdogs

Lex's Guardian said:


> I think it's sad Caylee's short life has been made a sick spectacle of. I think lies have been told from every angle & the media has sold this story as a multi-million$ business industry & making Americans outraged at an unhealthy level... Meanwhile the economy is in the dumper, we're more focused on Casey & social networking about it... The whole thing makes me sick!
> 
> there are SO many more children out there that are abused/beaten/neglected - STATISTICALLY every three seconds a child is badly abused/murdered by the hands of their parents/guardian or relative. WHY aren't these children getting the same media attention as well? The media was all about selling a story from their angle & leaving out details like a CSI special. What about all the other beaten/neglected children you never see whose parents walk free or barely serve time, those forgotten abused children deserve just as much justice too!
> 
> The media sold this story like a 'pitbull attack' story - which is sick when it comes to the death of anyone - ESPECIALLY a child. Be it by the hand of her parent, who knows - we're all guilty of our own sins. What happens to Casey from here on out is between her & God - I don't want to place judgement because I don't want that coming back on me in the long run.
> 
> RIP little CMA & all the forgotten abused, neglected child victims


Why media can be blamed for quite a lot, the people are in control of the media to some degree. If no one cared about x story than x story wouldn't be blown up. When it comes to APBT, there are many people who believe these ignorant stories therefore the media has something to go on when it comes to showing these stories. The more the general public feeds the media the more the media will do to put the stories out there. If a story isn't that interesting, or even if it is interesting thats when the media is to blame when they blow everything out of the water to make it sound much much worse than what it is.

Same thing with this case, we are shown what the media wants us to see. We weren't there for every aspect of the case. Did she do it? Everything points us to say yes, legally did she do it? No, she was found not guilty on all accounts. How do separate what the truths are? How do separate facts from fiction? Its hard to do so. While i agree if all accounts are true she should have at VERY least been charged with neglect, but its not my decision to make. While we are inclined to say she did it (including myself mind you) we all should remember we weren't there when it happened nor were we there during the trial, the talks between casey and lawyer, etc. Not making excuses but we are basing everything on what media wants us to know, allows us to know.

There are plenty of missing pieces that may shed new light we will never know, if you believe in God she can't run from him, if you don't karma will find her. If you believe in nothing you can rest assure that her life while free, will never be that of anyone we consider to be in the norm.


----------

